
Jack Dorsey (Twitter): Rolling Stone Interview - tosh
https://www.rollingstone.com/culture/culture-features/twitter-ceo-jack-dorsey-rolling-stone-interview-782298/
======
zimpenfish
> They see things, but it’s easier to tweet out “get rid of the Nazis” than to
> report it.

It's a rare day when I don't see someone on my timeline or lists posting a
screenshot of a clearly actionable tweet with "This is fine" reply from
Twitter Support after it's been reported. That's why people tweet out "get rid
of the Nazis" because reporting Does Not Work.

